

The end is near: 11 Zynga games are victims of cost-cutting - rhufnagel
http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/31/the-end-is-near-for-11-zynga-games-victims-of-cost-cutting/

======
jkat
Previous (yesteday's) discussion on this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4987737>

------
pythonted
The "human side" of this [1]: My little sister is absolutely crushed that her
pet, Tyko, is going to go away forever. She was in tears about it last week.

1\. Yes, I realize the real human side of this is the people getting laid off.

------
revelation
_In place of PetVille, we encourage you to play other Zynga games like
Castleville, Chefville, Farmville 2, Mafia Wars and Yoville._

Loving it. I didn't know their portfolio was so diverse.

